# Did you lose your OTAs with L4.01



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Figured it would be a good idea to start a poll on this issue and a thread to collect peoples experiences. I would be curious how man people with L4.01 have experienced this and how many have been able to restore OTA. So if you are experience this issue or not, please vote and indicate what DMA you are in and any other info you think would be useful.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DMA is Los Angeles. 
I have two 622s. 
I have 119,110,148 and 129 going through a DPP44 switch. 
Dish 1000 and a dish 500

No OTA loss on either box.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My DMA is Raleigh..

I lost OTA Friday evening, but a front-panel restart brought them back and I have not lost them again since.

I have a Dish1000+ installation.

No noticable improvement in OTA signal, as I was pretty much already getting 100s  Except my local PBS which I get about 73 usually. In order to get better PBS I'd have to sacrifice and point my antenna differently. Unless and until I get a better antenna situation (no real motivation to do so) I am fine with the 73 on PBS because it locks solidly at that level.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

DMA is Flint, MI

1000.2 installation.

I also lost OTA Saturday Morning shortly after re-scanning locals. I was able to get them back only after a hard (power cord) reboot.

No problems since. In fact my signal strength has dramatically increased. I am able to pick up all but one of the local Detroit stations (good stable signal). Also, my Flint locals which used to range from 70-90 have increase from 80-100.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Dallas DMA. No problems for me.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, this update has made KCRA3 in Sacramento unwatchable. Luckily we have the Sat feed as a backup until this problem gets taken care of.

S~


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Springfield, Mo DMA

No problems


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Rapids, IA

I lost my OTA on Friday night. A soft reboot brought them back and I have not lost them since.

OTA signal has improved with 4.01. The big four networks are all in the 90's with a couple right at 99-100.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm. So far we have one person who has lost their OTA and has not been able to restore them... Don't see a post of that person.. Would be great if you can't get them back that you can indicate your DMA and all the info you can so we can try and see if there is any correlation.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm. So far we have one person who has lost their OTA and has not been able to restore them... Don't see a post of that person.. Would be great if you can't get them back that you can indicate your DMA and all the info you can so we can try and see if there is any correlation.


I think sbturner is one who has never regained OTA's.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=882253&postcount=236


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

i seemed to be able to force 401 on my unit this morning by doing a reset - i immediately noticed the hd channels marked and also, that 95% of my ota signal ratings are now at a full 100% - before 401, i NEVER saw it at 100 - it was always pretty high (around 92-96%) - but now - most of them are at a solid 100% - im not sure if this is just a coincidence but whatever it it, i like it!


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Received L4.01 last night and so far its great. Love the HD map-down, PIP is good but does not fill screen but still better than before and OTA signals up on all Nets, PBS and FOX before were in the low 70s now high 80s-90s. All of my recorded shows are still there and will all play. Will check timers tomorrow. So far good and I'm sure it will remain same. The only reboot was first day while activating set.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

All my locals seem to have less reception, a couple of them not locking after 4.01. Any suggestions?


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

I got the update... and no problems yet. Still have my 1 OTA signal.  Only watched a bit last night, and it was 100% strength but it was pixeling and cutting out. Possibly just the bad weather though.

Ron


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

For me, the 4.01 improved my OTA reception in DFW from 1.5 major networks to 3.5 (the 0.5 is on and off again CBS)...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

New York, NY DMA
As I reported I lost all my OTA once Sunday evening, but got it back with a reboot. Already had two round of emails with bug support describing. Its great to actually know someone is investigating.

My second just received L401, so twice as much change to be hit with any new bugs.


----------



## JimL (Dec 13, 2004)

San Antonio, Tx DMA

Lost all locals and haven't been able to get back...tried all the suggestions here and on other forum with no luck. Reported to Dish...still waiting.

Jim


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Never lost my ota locals and now I am getting my Nbc which was only at 76-80 at 100% now. So I consider that an improvement.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Dish 1000 and 500 61.5/110/119/129
DMAs: Nashville, TN 65 miles
Huntsville, AL 50 miles

No change in OTAs for either DMA - all are still fine.
All SAT channels were black (no picture or sound) following L4.01 download. A power switch reboot corrected the problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm So still 3 OTA people that could not get them back.. Did you guys that could not get them back try a power cord reset. Pull the power cord.. Wait about a minute or two and plug back in? Worth a try if you have not tried it.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> DMA is Los Angeles.
> I have two 622s.
> I have 119,110,148 and 129 going through a DPP44 switch.
> Dish 1000 and a dish 500
> ...


Same setup as Ron except I have one 622 and no longer have 148 & Dish 500. No change at all for me after receiving the s/w. Everything is fine.

*******Looks like I spoke too soon - Fox 11.1 just disappeared from my guide. A rescan brought it back.

On the plus side, that's the first time I've scanned channels and not have the unit crash shortly afterwards.


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

My OTA signals have dropped significantly with the warming weather here in Vt. I'm hoping for a slight improvement. My local CBS OTA stations have dropped below 60. Above 60 it will lock, in the high 50s not so much.


----------



## Will Munshower (Mar 4, 2007)

DMA - Orlando

Initially, I had lost 8 OTA channels. However, I did the scan at 4:00AM. When I rescanned later in the morning, I actually gained one more channel than I had previously. My assumption is that DTV stations have to power down from dusk til dawn, just as analog stations have to. 

Now, I am very pleased with my OTA reception. I get a stronger, totally consistent signal strength. I have not moved my yagi antenna. I think L4.01 had a significant impact on my OTA reception. Previously, I had frequent signal strength drop offs that I found quite annoying. I have not had a single yellow pop up about signal loss since the download. Kudos, E*!

Regards...Will


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

When L4.01 arrived my OTA signals improved, BUT, it was only temporary. I think that it was just a lucky atmospheric skip going on. I'm 45 miles from the transmitters so everything needs to be right to get reliable signals from most channels.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> New York, NY DMA
> As I reported I lost all my OTA once Sunday evening, but got it back with a reboot. Already had two round of emails with bug support describing. Its great to actually know someone is investigating.
> 
> My second just received L401, so twice as much change to be hit with any new bugs.


Just had second occurance of losing OTA (same receiver) this morning.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

OTA is much more stable. My signal strength is the same, but I had a few distant channels that wouldn’t lock and now they are rock solid.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Zaphod said:


> OTA is much more stable. My signal strength is the same, but I had a few distant channels that wouldn't lock and now they are rock solid.


Some people are reporting both that when working they get stronger signals, new channels locked, etc, and having all there OTA suddenly drop to 0 and requiring a reboot.

Myself I have now lost all OTA 3 times. 2 times on one receiver and now once on the other. My OTA signals appear the same, and I was always able to lock all my local station in my area.


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

OK, here's an update; I had lost my OTA's last week in beta testing and could not get them back. I received a replacement receiver and got the 401 software and my OTA's are back and better than ever. I had problems with two channels but those problems are gone now, and channels are rock solid. I hope I'm not speaking too soon!!


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

After reading in another post about how it was taking a very long time to change OTA channels, last night I was changing channels up and down though my OTA's. It was only taking a bit over one second to make the change. But after about 10 changes, the screen went black. When I would change the channel, the channel info was displayed, but no picture, and no sound.

I did a front panel reboot and all was fine.

Here is how I am looking at this:

Every time I make updates to any of my computers, a forced reboot is the norm. Maybe Dish should have just told everyone to do the same!!!!



Jim


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

ive force rebooted three times since 401 downloaded - i just switched the channel from 107 to 120 and it took 9 seconds to get a picture


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Lost OTA Shortly after download of 4.01
Tried FPR and that didn't work.
Tried RESCAN and that didn't work.
Tried to unplug rec then RESCAN that DID work.
Reception greatly improved from 78-84 to 94-100.
One channel in my DMA degraded KCRA, loss of signal at 96 on the sig meter channel is completely unwatchable.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

No OTA loss with 401, and in fact, 401 fixed the every 3 seconds drop-out issues with Fox Austin.

Other observations are that two more-distant OTAs that I was able to lock onto prior to 401, I can no longer get (didnt watch them anyway), _and_ my signal strengths of my desired OTAs has increased for all except PBS.


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunatley, I lost mine a long time ago. Anytime I go to scan for them.... my receiver can't find squat.


----------

